

Ask HN: Notice a jump in Page Rank today? - newmediaclay

Looks like Google updated their Page Rank today for the first time since September 08.  I know our site jumped to a 6.  Anyone else notice a bump?
======
axod
Where is the definitive place to assess ones pagerank?

edit:

<http://www.prchecker.info/check_page_rank.php>

Looks like Mibbit is a 7 :)

------
Eliezer
<http://www.overcomingbias.com> 7... we get a _lot_ of random incoming Google
traffic.

Though it's worth noting that our traffic stats fell off a cliff over winter
break, for some odd reason. Anyone else seen this? Or is it just that OB is
commonly read as a procrastinating substitute for school/work?

Holiday cliff:
[http://www.sitemeter.com/?a=stats&s=s28overcomingbias...](http://www.sitemeter.com/?a=stats&s=s28overcomingbias&r=12)

~~~
fallentimes
We witnessed this as well and a similar, but much shorter trend over
Thanksgiving. I would guess it's due to people dealing with holiday stuff and
not being at work. My parents still don't believe me that most people don't do
anything at work for significant chunks of the day (or in some cases all day).

Traffic is usually best for TicketStumbler Tuesday - Thursday and worst on
Saturday & Sunday.

------
fallentimes
Woohoo <http://ticketstumbler.com> is now a 5!

~~~
fuelfive
Congrats! Same with the frog. Posterous and CO2Stats are up to 6 now, wtg
guys.

------
tokenadult
Can someone see if the Friendly Atheist (that phrase just written out as two
words) now returns Hemant Mehta's blog site as the first result? For a while
he was way back on the second page of results, even though he should plainly
be in first place. (I used the wiki tools to modify results for that search on
Google, so I can't tell if there has been an improvement.)

I see a mixture of better and worse results with my usual torture-test
searches. It still looks like brief entries on blogs get page rank that is too
high compared to more substantive articles, presumably because they get lots
of inbound links.

~~~
epi0Bauqu
Nope. It returns wordpress.com/tag/friendly-atheist/.

Note that if you delete your searchWiki changes, it will revert to the
original order.

~~~
tlrobinson
Or, you know, log out.

------
merrick33
Matt Cutts officially confirmed a pagerank increase yesterday on twitter -
<http://twitter.com/mattcutts/status/1087531183>

------
bd
Still the same. Though PR doesn't really seem to matter that much anymore. My
site with PR 0 gets much more traffic from Google than my site with PR 4.

------
epi0Bauqu
Yup, 4 :) (for duckduckgo.com & gabrielweinberg.com)

------
sachinag
<http://www.dawdle.com> dropped from a 6 to a 5. Not happy, since all our
inbound links are from October 2008-onwards. They're not _that_ old.

------
newmediaclay
Yea, we jumped to a 6 and blogged about A New Year a New Page Rank.
[http://www.newmediacampaigns.com/page/page-rank-updated-
in-d...](http://www.newmediacampaigns.com/page/page-rank-updated-in-
december-2008)

I think submitting to Yahoo and getting some press for our microsite were the
biggest factors. We also put footers on the bottom of our sites linking back
to us which can't hurt

------
paul9290
Does anyone here use grader.website.com on Hubspot? It perplexes me that my
site receives a much higher grade then my competitors, yet their page rank is
higher (we have more inbound links then they do).

Is Hubspot's grader reliable?

------
PStamatiou
went from a 7 to a 4. wtf? i blame my bbPress forums, which I didn't realize
for a while didnt no follow links until i hacked the theme a bit to no follow.

------
hs
will a google search query increase page rank?

for example if i search "ycombinator startup" then google (PR10) will produce
links (no rel=nofollow in <a href>)

i think that will increase search volume index in google trend, but not sure
about page rank

------
mg1313
No changes for my wesite :(...I guess I need more link development and more
updates to the site.

~~~
fallentimes
Have new content daily/weekly has been huge for us especially as organic
traffic is concerned.

------
gscott
From 3 to a 4 although another site I maintain stayed a 3 so it wasn't a
universal jump.

------
catone
I think it actually happened a few days ago. I noticed a jump last week.

------
EGF
No change for me on my sites - hopefully its a rolling change

------
ejs
Nope, still at zero for me... really need to work on that ;)

------
parenthesis
Does anything apart from google.com have a page rank of 10?

~~~
EGF
usa.gov is the only one I know. Adobe and Apple used to have PR 10s but they
are now 9

------
jhancock
yep, my yet unmarketed shellshadow.com is from 2 to 3 now. 2009, the year of
inflation ;)

------
wheels
Went from 4 to 5.

